# Honda HS55 Snowblower new to me



## Jeff Smith (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi everyone,
I was able to find an engine for my HS55 body and in good shape but having a slight issue and I know I am missing something, just not sure what it is. 

The engine will start but I cannot get the throttle to speed up. When I slide the adjustment to where it should increase the throttle, it will not. I took the carb apart and cleaned it well and blew it out with compressed air as well. No matter what I do, I cannot get the throttle to increase.

What am I missing here? Maybe I have the linkage hooked up incorrectly?


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

It looks like the extension spring around the throttle rod is not hooked into the throttle pivot arm hole like it should be.
In your picture taken from above, can you see the small empty hole in the throttle pivot arm ?


----------

